# Demons Behind The Music Industry (Ex Illuminati explains)



## chicacanella (Jul 24, 2009)

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Otti-82jEAc&feature=related*

*Hey, I saw this on youtube.com and thought many of you might be interested in hearing.  I know many of you listen to G. Craig Lewis and this man from the 1970's an ex-with, 32nd degree Mason and illuminati member explained how they put the spells on the songs.*

*I hope it's eye opening to say the least.*


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 24, 2009)

*No problem. It explained a whole lot of things to me, like why despite R.Kelly being a child molester many people in the black community still support him. There are spirits attached to his songs and I believe they do chants/curses and spells on his songs too.*

*Another thing I learned is why certain music seems so compelling...like before I could not stop listening to certain music that I knew wasn't good for me. But God has continually brought me closer to him where I don't make excuses anymore, nor do I desire secular music as I have in the past. Not anythin I did on my own but by just submitting myself to him and He did the work by His spirit.*


----------



## your hair is your glory (Jul 24, 2009)

we had people over to watch g.craige lewis. they were most shocked


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 25, 2009)

*Yeah, but it's like...even when people watch it you have to really pray for them before hand to receive it. I was immediately convicted while watching but then I talked to a guy who is a Christian but convinced me otherwise. But The Holy Spirit still kept working with me and now, when I see people listening to alot of this secular music I know for sure it has a commanding drive on them. There are forces that compell people to listen to this music as almost as if it is a strong hold. *

*And you know, it really explains why some people don't "make it" within the music industry. We look at Rihanna, Chris Brown and say, "Wow, there so famous and talented," and all this stuff. Not "we" but those in general but have no idea what they had to do to get there. *

*I was just thinking about it and The Holy spirit reminded me, "What does it profit a man to gain the whole world but lose his soul?" I was like, "Yeah, it's sad." And then as always, He tells me to pray for these people.*


----------



## Almaz (Jul 25, 2009)

Does this go for Raggae also. I have met Bob Marley and my cousins own a Reggae club in Chicago. They toured with Ziggy Marley for many years I was in the Studio when they made Concious Party which won Grammys. I did not see this and Rita Marley is a member of the  Ethiopian Orthodox Church. I did not see this


----------



## ccd (Jul 25, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

Chica, thank you.  God has just used you to confirmed what is in my heart about the fascination with "Twilight".  

God bless you for your faithfulness and obedience to the Lord.  :Rose:


----------



## momi (Jul 26, 2009)

I plan to listen to this tonight...


----------



## yodie (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you OP for this post and thank you for being bold enough to share.  Thank you Shimmie and Nice and Wavy for the consistency in all of your posts. 

"What shall it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his soul" was always a scripture that stood out to me when I first began to walk with the Lord.  Didn't know why.  It just was. 

I Didn't know then, but I'd later move to LA and begin my career as an actor.  I haven't blown up or "made it" according to most people's standards.  That really used to bother me.  Now I know why God impressed that passage of scripture on my heart years ago.  

So many people sell their souls for this business.  They live for right now and forget that eternity is forever.  I really enjoy being an actor and want to continue to work, BUT I love Jesus more.  I can't go everywhere, do everything and say anything.  I understand that some doors may never open for me.  I've gotten to the point where that's okay. No longer do I look at the "Chris Browns and Rhianna's" of the music/entertainment world and long for what they have.  I've got something greater and that's a relationship with Jesus Christ.  As long as God is pleased, "I've made it" and that's how I've come to define my success.

Now...off to watch this link.   




chicacanella said:


> *Yeah, but it's like...even when people watch it you have to really pray for them before hand to receive it. I was immediately convicted while watching but then I talked to a guy who is a Christian but convinced me otherwise. But The Holy Spirit still kept working with me and now, when I see people listening to alot of this secular music I know for sure it has a commanding drive on them. There are forces that compell people to listen to this music as almost as if it is a strong hold. *
> 
> *And you know, it really explains why some people don't "make it" within the music industry. We look at Rihanna, Chris Brown and say, "Wow, there so famous and talented," and all this stuff. Not "we" but those in general but have no idea what they had to do to get there. *
> 
> *I was just thinking about it and The Holy spirit reminded me, "What does it profit a man to gain the whole world but lose his soul?" I was like, "Yeah, it's sad." And then as always, He tells me to pray for these people.*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 26, 2009)

yodie said:


> Thank you OP for this post and thank you for being bold enough to share.  Thank you Shimmie and Nice and Wavy for the consistency in all of your posts.
> 
> "What shall it profit a man to gain the whole world and lose his soul" was always a scripture that stood out to me when I first began to walk with the Lord.  Didn't know why.  It just was.
> 
> ...


Wow, Yodie, what a beautiful testimony.   All I can say is that as I was reading your post, all I could feel was the warmth and sincerity of your heart and soul.   

Yodie, God has an open door for you that no man can shut.  He's going to place you far above in the high places, so that His glory can be seen as it shines so bright that all darkness will bow down and proclaim that Jesus is Lord.   Yes, even in L.A. or wherever else God sends you.   For you are His.  

Hold on to that.  God is with you and He has chosen you because you have 'passed' the greatest test of all.  'No compromise'.  :Rose:


----------



## yodie (Jul 26, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> Wow, Yodie, what a beautiful testimony. All I can say is that as I was reading your post, all I could feel was the warmth and sincerity of your heart and soul.
> 
> Yodie, God has an open door for you that no man can shut. He's going to place you far above in the high places, so that His glory can be seen as it shines so bright that all darkness will bow down and proclaim that Jesus is Lord. Yes, even in L.A. or wherever else God sends you. For you are His.
> 
> Hold on to that. God is with you and He has chosen you because you have 'passed' the greatest test of all. *'No compromise'*. :Rose:


 
Thank you for your beautiful and encouraging words, Shimmie.  The bolded is what God has given me.  My heart's desire is to live for and be pleasing to Jesus, so that others can see him in me.  No, it's not always easy, but it can be done!! 

Praise God!! Praise God!! He's good and He's able.


----------



## metamorfhosis (Jul 27, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *No problem. It explained a whole lot of things to me, like why despite R.Kelly being a child molester many people in the black community still support him. There are spirits attached to his songs and I believe they do chants/curses and spells on his songs too.*
> 
> 
> *Another thing I learned is why certain music seems so compelling...like before I could not stop listening to certain music that I knew wasn't good for me. But God has continually brought me closer to him where I don't make excuses anymore, nor do I desire secular music as I have in the past. Not anythin I did on my own but by just submitting myself to him and He did the work by His spirit.*


 
Hi chicacanella:

Sadly to say, we have to be careful about "gospel" music as well. I have a cousin who is a record producer. He has worked with some big time people in the industry. Without naming names, many of the men are bisexual and many of the women are whores. 

I've got two videos for you to watch. Use your discernment while watching them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sw2HJHsIxAk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qz7i7_6Akow&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DREa8beT_mI *added


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 27, 2009)

*Thanks alot Meta and Yodie.*

*I have a question for you all: I know a few people in my life that I know for sure are demonically oppressed.*

*For instance, during one time praying for the person...I asked them to recommit their life to God but He could hardly say the prayer. It's like, we'd be talking and he spoke fine and then, when I asked him to say the prayer with me he could hardly say it. His voice got really low and mumbled like as if he didn't want to say it but I knew he did. *

*Now, you guys know that I do alot of research about how demons work so I will know how to react if I ever should have to pray for someone and they manifest strongly. But after I prayed for this person, it seems as if everything in their life has got worst. I didn't cast the demons out but I just prayed for him.* 

*I read that John Todd said someone fasted and prayed for him to be removed of his demons and for God to work in his life. Well, I was thinking that maybe I should do that for these people in my life that I know are demonically oppressed? And after I bind them, where do I send them? Off to research.*


----------



## Prudent1 (Jul 27, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Does this go for Raggae also. I have met Bob Marley and my cousins own a Reggae club in Chicago. They toured with Ziggy Marley for many years I was in the Studio when they made Concious Party which won Grammys. I did not see this and Rita Marley is a member of the Ethiopian Orthodox Church. I did not see this


 
It goes for all forms of music including some so called gospel music. We must remember before he was dismissed from heaven, Satan was in charge of praise music. He was beautifully adorned with all sorts of precious stones made to reflect the light of GOD and he had instruments in his body for purposes of making music (Eze. 28:11-19). When we lose fellowship with God or if a person chooses not to follow God, they don't lose their talents and abilities (ususally). They just won't be able to enjoy those things or use them to their greatest potential. That's why some secular artists enjoy success for a season. We all live and we all continue to learn.
Prudent1


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Thanks alot Meta and Yodie.*
> 
> *I have a question for you all: I know a few people in my life that I know for sure are demonically oppressed.*
> 
> ...


Send them straight to hell where they belong.   

*They are not allowed to go any further.*

Isaiah 7:8 -  

They will not be able to expand their boundaries.  

*God has set a bound that the enemy cannot pass over nor return into them.*

Psalm 104:9 - 9 

Thou hast *SET A BOUND* that they may not pass over; that they turn not again to cover the earth.  

*Put up a fence to block their way; let there be darkness in the path where they once had domain. *

Job 19:8

He hath *FENCED* up my way that I cannot pass, and he hath set darkness in my paths.  

*Let there be a shield run about them; the full armour of God.*

Ephesians 6:13

Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand.

Psalm 91 - God is therefore now and forever more, their shield and buckler.


----------



## yodie (Jul 27, 2009)

Shimmie's post pretty much said it all.  

I need to spend more time in the Christian forum!! (smile)


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 27, 2009)

yodie said:


> Shimmie's post pretty much said it all.
> 
> I need to spend more time in the Christian forum!! (smile)


 
I don't know where it was in Luke but Jesus was casting demons out of this man I think, and they were begging him not to send him into the abyss. Jesus instead sent them into a heard of pigs.

Is the abyss the same as hell or different cause' I think the abyss might be even worse for them? For some reason, they don't like to go to the abyss so that's where I want to send them. I'm going to go pray about this too.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

yodie said:


> Shimmie's post pretty much said it all.
> 
> I need to spend more time in the Christian forum!! (smile)


I would tell you that I've been casting demons out of family members for quite sometime.   

But I won't..... 

But I will say that they no longer reside in my children.  

I walked the floor day and night; layed on the floor by their beds while they slept and I prayed; anointed them with oil and again I prayed.    The devil knew I wasn't playing games.   

I prayed the wrong people out of their lives and had scripture to back it up.   You see, the devil cannot stand the word of God.  It's burns the mess of him and he has no water to quench it or to soothe it's burn.   This is why God cast them into hell.   They cannot withstand the heat and the fire.    

By placing the Word of God against the devil, he has to step back; he has to flee; he cannot fight against God word.   

By way of the Word of God,  God has set a bound that the enemy cannot cross over.   He cannot cross the Bloodline of the Lord Jesus Christ.   

Some folks may think I'm crazy and they're right!   I am and I intend to stay this way.    It saved my babies lives.   It saved my mother's life.   The word keeps me alive and alert even when I'm distracted and when I'm asleep.    It lives on the inside of me and it rises up to fit each and every occasion and circumstance that has ever come into my life and the lives of those  I love and care for. 

Yes...I'm crazy.   Crazy indeed.   I'd be a fool to be delivered from it.   There's absolutely nothing like it.   Nothing.   Folks have millions and billions of dollars and still don't have what I have in Jesus.   For not once has His word ever failed.   Not once.   

For you, Yodie   

_Blessed be the LORD, that hath given rest unto His people Israel, according to all that He promised: *

THERE HATH NOT FAILED* one word of all His good promise, which He promised ...._

I Kings 8:56


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 27, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> I don't know where it was in Luke but Jesus was casting demons out of this man I think, and they were begging him not to send him into the abyss. Jesus instead sent them into a heard of pigs.
> 
> Is the abyss the same as hell or different cause' I think the abyss might be even worse for them? For some reason, they don't like to go to the abyss so that's where I want to send them. I'm going to go pray about this too.



Here Darlin'  

Luke 8:29-36

29 (For he had commanded the unclean spirit to come out of the man. For oftentimes it had caught him: and he was kept bound with chains and in fetters; and he brake the bands, and was driven of the devil into the wilderness.) 

30 And Jesus asked him, saying, What is thy name? And he said, Legion: because many devils were entered into him.  

31 And they besought him that he would not command them to go out into the deep.  

32 And there was there an herd of many swine feeding on the mountain: and they besought him that he would suffer them to enter into them. And he suffered them.  

33 Then went the devils out of the man, and entered into the swine: and the herd ran violently down a steep place into the lake, and were choked.  

34 When they that fed them saw what was done, they fled, and went and told it in the city and in the country.  

35 Then they went out to see what was done; and came to Jesus, and found the man, out of whom the devils were departed, sitting at the feet of Jesus, clothed, and in his right mind: and they were afraid. 

36 They also which saw it told them by what means he that was possessed of the devils was healed.  
---------------------------------------------


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 28, 2009)

Subscribing.  Ima have to read this on my lunch hours, it looks juicy .


----------



## EbonyHairedPrincess (Jul 28, 2009)

I am about to get happy reading this post!  Set the captives free Shimmie!! 



Shimmie said:


> Send them straight to hell where they belong.
> 
> *They are not allowed to go any further.*
> 
> ...


----------



## yodie (Jul 28, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> I don't know where it was in Luke but Jesus was casting demons out of this man I think, and they were begging him not to send him into the abyss. Jesus instead sent them into a heard of pigs.
> 
> Is the abyss the same as hell or different cause' I think the abyss might be even worse for them? For some reason, they don't like to go to the abyss so that's where I want to send them. I'm going to go pray about this too.


 
I know that an abyss is defined as a bottomless pit, a cavity or chasm.  Sounds like hell to me.  Send them right where they belong, to the pit of hell!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2009)

yodie said:


> I know that an abyss is defined as a bottomless pit, a cavity or chasm.  Sounds like hell to me.  Send them right where they belong, to the pit of hell!!



You are correct, Wise One of the Lord... 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abyss_(religion)

In biblical literature, *abyss* refers to a bottomless pit; to the underworld; to the deepest ocean floor; or to hell.


The English word "abyss" derives from the late Latin _abyssimus_superlative of _abyssus_) through French _abisme_ (_abîme_ in modern French), hence the poetic form "abysm", with examples dating to 1616 and earlier to rhyme with "time". 
 (


The Latin word is borrowed from the Greek _abussos_ (also transliterated as _abyssos_), which is conventionally analyzed as deriving from the Greek element meaning "deep, bottom" with an alpha privative, hence "bottomless."[1]


In the Septuagint, or Greek version of the Hebrew Bible, the word represents both the original chaos (Genesis 1:2) and the Hebrew _tehom_New Testament for hell; the place of punishment; in the Revised (not the Authorized) version of the Bible "abyss" is generally used for this idea. 
 ("a surging water-deep"), which is used also in apocalyptic and kabbalistic literature and in the 


Primarily in the Septuagint cosmography the word is applied both to the waters under the earth which originally covered it, and from which the springs and rivers are supplied and to the waters of the firmament which were regarded as closely connected with those below.
*
*
*Revelation 9:11 states that the destroying angel shall arise out of the abyss during the end times.*


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Jul 28, 2009)

*The videos are a lot of speculation but do make one think....a bit too hard.erplexed*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 28, 2009)

BrooklynSouth said:


> *The videos are a lot of speculation but do make one think....a bit too hard.erplexed*


John Todd is an actual witness; he 'knows' first hand.  

I could tell somethings that I 'know' of too .................but I won't.  Not now at least.


----------



## chicacanella (Jul 29, 2009)

*Did you hear what he said about Star Wars? I was thinking, "Why would this man sit and take time to make up intricate lies?"*

*I mean, a lot of times when people lie...the lies aren't so detailed but kind of just fluff on the surface. But he recounted his experiences time and time again saying the same thing. It's kind of hard to lie like that unless you are a good lier.  Not good, but you get the drift.*

*Do you all know who Yahweh is? Is this another name for Jesus or God Almighty?*


*And I just heard The Holy Spirit say, "John Todd was right." *

*That's my confirmation and now that I am thinking about what he said, I am like, "Whoaaa. There's an agenda out here for real."*


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 29, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Did you hear what he said about Star Wars? I was thinking, "Why would this man sit and take time to make up intricate lies?"*
> 
> *I mean, a lot of times when people lie...the lies aren't so detailed but kind of just fluff on the surface. But he recounted his experiences time and time again saying the same thing. It's kind of hard to lie like that unless you are a good lier.  Not good, but you get the drift.*
> 
> ...


Chica, there is most definitely an agenda.  The 'fruits' of darkness are all around us.   The media is full of it.   

I know that you 'know' this but for the sake of some who still may wonder about this.  

The evidence is in the movies we watch.   TV Shows.  Radio.  Magazines, 
the Internet.   

I'm not talking about the 'obvious' but the underlying subliminal influence that it has upon those who are drawn to it.   

Why are these themes so popular?   Movies with adulterers, murderers, crime upon crime, etc.    How is that if these were to happen personally, there would be no acceptance of it?  Yet, it's accepted in the Entertainment world without rejection of it.   

And the justification given is, "This is what the public is aking for?"  

They're kidding us, right?   Who on earth would want that?  

I met a woman who owned a 'Lake Trout' resturant that folks would drive for miles, I mean literally for miles, just to buy her fried Lake Trout.   The lines were out of the door and she managed it well.   No matter how cold, or hot or rainy or snow was happening out there in the elements, this little restaurant stayed busy, even on holidays.    

I met her one day and she testified to me and one of my Church Sisters, how she asked that God would 'wet' the tongues of the people, so that they would only want her 'fish' and that they would drive for miles to come and buy it only from her.   

I kid you not.   She wasn't lying.  She shared a lot more that night and when she shared about her prayer, it blew me away, because it was manifested in real life.     No matter how many other Lake Trout restaurants that tried to compete with her, they never succeeded.   One restaurant was designed beautifully, very clean, had Gospel music playing and the staff was so kind and friendly.   

But they never succeeded over this other woman.   She literally 'owned' it.  She was the Queen Bee of the Lake Trout business.  Her place was not fancy.  It was a run down little shack.    She was 'clean'; her food never made anyone sick.    And she gave out 'huge' portions of fresh fried Lake Trout fish sandwiches.    The bread was the softest and freshest I ever had.  It was never hard or stale.    She was on top of it.  

But there was 'something' about her that always made me wonder if it was God that she truly prayed to..........  

I think she 'sold' the business (I'm not certain), because business has slowed down.   You don't see the long lines as before and it's been like this for at least 5-6 years.     But check this out.   That area still has not had anyone else succeed in selling fried Lake Trout. 

There IS an agenda with the music and movie and entertainment world.  There truly are assigned spirits which inhabit these medias and are aimed to get folks drawn in and caught up.    The 'twlight' phenomena is a perfect example.


----------



## mrselle (Jul 29, 2009)

Is this the same as Black Masonics?  I listened to video on youtube talking about Black Masonics and I was so disappointed to hear that my all time favorite artist, Prince, is part of this too.  I remember him having a huge falling out with Warner Bros. several years ago and he has not signed a major record deal since.  He did have a small deal with Arista, but I think that was just a one album deal.  His last album was released through his website and Target.  Do you think his falling out with Warner Bros and him speaking out against all record companies is all about him not owning his master recordings and money or is there more going on?  

I also wonder if this is why I don’t listen the radio a whole lot anymore.  I channel surf and it is rare that I let it stay on one station too long.  Most of the time I listen to CD’s.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jul 29, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Did you hear what he said about Star Wars? I was thinking, "Why would this man sit and take time to make up intricate lies?"*
> 
> *I mean, a lot of times when people lie...the lies aren't so detailed but kind of just fluff on the surface. But he recounted his experiences time and time again saying the same thing. It's kind of hard to lie like that unless you are a good lier.  Not good, but you get the drift.*
> 
> ...


 

To answer your question I believe Yahweh is another name for God himself.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Jul 29, 2009)

Is John Todd the man who was narrating those three black illuminati vids? 

So ALL televangelists are preaching about God and Jesus but they are really worshipping the devil? Is that what he is saying? I know that the Word says many will come in His name, but will be false, but..

Joyce Meyer
Creflo Dollar
Paula White

These people going around preaching about God and Jesus, but they worship the devil? 

That's a pretty serious accusation on speculation. I read the Word to understand it for myself and I can't say I've ever seen or heard Joyce or Paula go against the Word, everytime I hear them speak they are uplifting God and teaching very well. So this all has me kinda..like...someone is really reaching..

Besides that masonic handshake..EVERYTIME I shake someones hand my thumb is in that position. Isn't MOST peoples?


----------



## metamorfhosis (Jul 29, 2009)

mrselle said:


> Is this the same as Black Masonics? I listened to video on youtube talking about Black Masonics and I was so disappointed to hear that my all time favorite artist, Prince, is part of this too. I remember him having a huge falling out with Warner Bros. several years ago and he has not signed a major record deal since. He did have a small deal with Arista, but I think that was just a one album deal. His last album was released through his website and Target. Do you think his falling out with Warner Bros and him speaking out against all record companies is all about him not owning his master recordings and money or is there more going on?
> 
> I also wonder if this is why I don’t listen the radio a whole lot anymore. I channel surf and it is rare that I let it stay on one station too long. Most of the time I listen to CD’s.


 
I too really like Prince. I have seen the black masonic videos and they call for discernment but opened my eyes. I am sure that any of us who were young and not saved could get into some kind of "contract" or "oath" that caused us to "compromise" our integrity or sell our soul. 

I've seen a rapper sign a deal without a lawyer or reading the contract before signing. What did that contract REALLY say? Some people want fame no matter the cost. 

When you know better you do better.

I can't even think of Prince's last BIG hit. Do you remember when he wrote SLAVE on his face? I don't think he has hit the Pop charts since then. He did hit the R&B charts with _Call My Name_? a couple of years ago. But since Prince demanded his orginals, he hasn't hit the Pop charts.


----------



## mrselle (Jul 30, 2009)

metamorfhosis said:


> I too really like Prince. I have seen the black masonic videos and they call for discernment but opened my eyes. I am sure that any of us who were young and not saved could get into some kind of "contract" or "oath" that caused us to "compromise" our integrity or sell our soul.
> 
> I've seen a rapper sign a deal without a lawyer or reading the contract before signing. What did that contract REALLY say? Some people want fame no matter the cost.
> 
> ...



That’s exactly what I mean.  His last three albums were relatively good, but he does very little to promote them and I’m starting to wonder if it goes beyond him being shy.  Could it be because he is not willing to compromise his beliefs?


----------



## momi (Jul 30, 2009)

whoa! i am speechless.


----------



## momi (Jul 30, 2009)

EbonyHairedPrincess said:


> I am about to get happy reading this post! Set the captives free Shimmie!!


 
I have printed this out!  Awesome word!


----------



## metamorfhosis (Jul 30, 2009)

mrselle said:


> That’s exactly what I mean. His last three albums were relatively good, but he does very little to promote them and I’m starting to wonder if it goes beyond him being shy. Could it be because he is not willing to compromise his beliefs?


 
Do you know whether or not he had his own distribution? I know that he was trying to distribute his own records without a major record company therefore making MORE money. And last I read, he was trying to set up a music club but it didn't work out.

Prince was a wild child when he first came out. But he has become more spiritual from what I have read. I read once that he was making LOTS of money doing small concerts in LA and he took a break to read his Bible (awww ). And when he did the Musicology Tour, he re-wrote the songs that were explicit. 

Like I said before when we are young or naive, we might go for anything and sign a contract without a lawyer or even reading.

I don't know this for a fact, just speculating........but maybe Prince realized what he got himself into and tried to get out of it when he was protesting Warner Bros. and changed his name to the symbol.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuSs3XXs7rs&feature=fvw

yeah.... i think that is rhianna's disturbia played backwards.... I got so upset when i heard those words in the background and they ARE CLEAR AS DAY.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 30, 2009)

^^ I refuse to listen but I'd like to know what it said!


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv1BiRkZ_Tg&feature=fvw

yeah another thing that they are placing in our music... clear on this one too.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jul 30, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> ^^ I refuse to listen but I'd like to know what it said!



If I had known what it said, I would not have listened either. She said three things:

"He is under and he can't get out"
"Satan Forever"
"Evil is within me"

And the words were spoken as if you and I would have a conversation -- just a bit slurred, no lie.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jul 30, 2009)

lol i gotta check this out 
leave it to yall to come up with this stuff...


----------



## SEMO (Jul 30, 2009)

I'll check these links out in the daytime.  I don't want my mind meditating on this right before I go to sleep.


----------



## LovelyMe24 (Jul 31, 2009)

SEMO said:


> I'll check these links out in the daytime.  I don't want my mind meditating on this right before I go to sleep.



Yeah, I should have waited until the day time as well.


----------



## LatterGlory (Jul 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NnX3uWd230w

Above is a clip from The Truth Behind Hip Hop series by Crag Lewis

His website: www.exministries.com. 

His DVDs speak in depth about demonic influences of the music general society produces and how it finds its way into the church.

I watched a couple of his DVDs a few years ago, very informative.


----------



## mrselle (Jul 31, 2009)

metamorfhosis said:


> Do you know whether or not he had his own distribution? I know that he was trying to distribute his own records without a major record company therefore making MORE money. And last I read, he was trying to set up a music club but it didn't work out.
> 
> Prince was a wild child when he first came out. But he has become more spiritual from what I have read. I read once that he was making LOTS of money doing small concerts in LA and he took a break to read his Bible (awww ). And when he did the Musicology Tour, he re-wrote the songs that were explicit.
> 
> ...



Yes, he did distribute his music on his own for a while.  He did it through one of his websites.  I think the sole purpose of that was so he would own his masters, money (he felt like he wasn’t getting his fair share from Warner Bros.) and the freedom to release music as often as he wanted to.  I think he was wiser than most kids starting out when he signed his first contract with Warner Bros.  I say that because he was one of the youngest artists to be given credit as a producer on his debut album.  I just think that he had no idea he did not and would not ever own his masters.  I never realized that there is so much going on behind the scenes with record companies and music.


----------



## SparkleDoll (Jul 31, 2009)

TheGrimPhreaker said:


> If I had known what it said, I would not have listened either. She said three things:
> 
> "He is under and he can't get out"
> "Satan Forever"
> ...



I didn't hear any of that, just sounded like a bunch of mumbling to me.  I guess we hear what we want to hear.

This is my first time hearing that song by Rhianna.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 31, 2009)

Yea I was alll scared and worked up... told DH to listen with me before I would play and then I barely heard any of that. all those "subliminals" barely made sense... I asked DH if it was reaching and he said yes... or "demons are stupid because they don't make any sense."

I'm not discrediting the evil in our world and our media, but for sense's sake, if I shook hands with anyone... my thumb would be in the "same Masonic position" naturally, wouldn't it? And if ANYONE had a conversation about anything, then played it back in reverse and slowed it down it would sound weird and evil right? I think these can be (successful) fear tactics to keep people from the media... not that there's "NOTHING" to the claim, but the proof.... nah... not for me at least.


----------



## SEMO (Jul 31, 2009)

LovelyMe24 said:


> Yeah, I should have waited until the day time as well.




Greater is He that is within me, than he that is in the world.  But I am learning to be more prudent.

I watched the videos.  I definitely believe the devil is all up in the music/entertainment industry.  But the guy that did these particular videos wasn't convincing.  Just a lot of photos with often vague hands signs that look coincidental.  And I didn't necessarily buy everything he said.  I would want to know where he gets his information on these stars from.  

Now having watched other, more thorough, videos I can see what he might have tried to get at with some of what he said.  But if these were the only videos on this subject that I had seen it would be easy to dismiss him.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jul 31, 2009)

SparkleDoll said:


> I didn't hear any of that, just sounded like a bunch of mumbling to me. I guess we hear what we want to hear.
> 
> This is my first time hearing that song by Rhianna.


 
Just for the record-- I didnt hear what I wanted to hear. I played it for my coworkers at work with out the video-- I just recorded it. Most of them didnt hear the first part, but they did hear the second and third part without me clueing them into when it comes in. 

Truth is, I DON'T want to hear subliminal messages in my music. I DON'T want to think I am being forced to like something that I do not like. I DON'T want to believe that the government is in on alot of too. But you know what, there's alot we don't know, whether we hear, see, feel it or not-- it's going on and it's right up under our noses. We're just too desensitized to recognize them. Not saying that's your case-- it's a "just sayin' " moment.

     Now on to some other youtube videos. IMO-- yeah some of the videos ARE reaching when it comes to those Masonic handshakes, however what I do see that _isn't_ reaching, is Beyonce wearing the symbol of Baphomet in one of her photos (the one where it looks like she is wearing a corset that looks like a motocycle front). We can chalk it up to ignorance, but I'm going to say that even though they may not know the demon's name-- I think ALMOST every adult christian has seen the 6 point star with the goats head in the middle --but then again I could be wrong. But I'm sure her mother would know that. Kanye has been seen wearing the Baphomet head too on his tshirt. 

Also in response to another video saying that some big Christian Evangelists are Masons--I'm not saying he's pointing out the right people, but I won;t completely discredit him either. The bible says there will be false prophets, and truly, what better disguise is there than to pretend to be something you're not. 

I'm not saying we should be running around splashing people with Holy Water, but we should at least be open about just how deceiving satan is and for it to be his EXPERTISE (he was the Angel of Music)--- I would say he knows how to do his job.

PS--so... I'm guessing nobody has noticed that for years, Jay-z, Prodigy, and a few other rappers have have shouted out the Illuminati....Jay-z has a song named Luci and has even been calling himself "Young Luci" (pronounced Luchi). Some have speculated that because he spells it as Luci he's saying he's young Lucifer.He even named one of his songs "Lucifer".  satan wants to be worshipped just like God because he's a biter --- which is why Jay-Z calls himself the "Young God MC", and "Jayhovah". That doesn't sound like the devil to you? Lucifer wanted to be just like God.... but he can't so he's gonna try to take as many people as he can with him before his time is up-- meaning some Christians(yep some of us will get swept in because we will have ignored warning signs), our children and family. 

PPS- the way I wrote it above, I was NOT saying Jay-z is the devil, but who's to say he's not one of Satan's main instruments?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Jul 31, 2009)

> Beyonce wearing the symbol of Baphomet in one of her photos



Hey can you point me toward that photo?

ETA NVM: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VKe334TdHA&feature=player_embedded

So... devil's advocate... perhaps she has no idea REALLY... or didn't at all? Would anyone "speculate" that Jay-Z's "Illuminati" association is behind this? 

I just say this because I don't know... I just don't think the Beyonce from 10 years ago... pre-Jay would have pushed her image like this


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Jul 31, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Hey can you point me toward that photo?
> 
> ETA NVM:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7VKe334TdHA&feature=player_embedded
> ...



Don't forget TheLauryn, this is the Beyonce NOW. She knows whats on her corset. But I agree-- ten years ago, Beyonce would have NEVER worn something like that, she upheld her morals and her GOD higher than anything. She has changed alot. Has anyone noticed that she is more about Sasha Fierce than about God. The Lauryn-- these videos I am goign to place are SPECULATION yet-- for some reason, I deem them to somehow be telling the truth. Whiel watching this video, think of the time when Beyonce didn't just fall-- but she FRONTFLIPPED down those stairs at her concert. She jumped right back up, and kept dancing like it was no one's business. Even before these videos-- It just wouldn't settle on me that it was adrenaline-- a normal person would have cracked their skull right open....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAqYfYSRZZk&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZifm-2p15w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zc8oFArgr2Q
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DsMXO99g52k&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQZMU8FZ9BU

this is an extra piece that deals with rappers and the illuminati. take what you want from these videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DMcE8XPal4A

Another thing I wanted to point out is.... Is it just me or is that that most of the big singers and rappers today started out just kinda...bleh and then all of s udden they just transform into this new person and have a crapload of fame....almost overnight it seemserplexed


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 1, 2009)

SvelteVelvet said:


> Is John Todd the man who was narrating those three black illuminati vids?
> 
> So ALL televangelists are preaching about God and Jesus but they are really worshipping the devil? Is that what he is saying? I know that the Word says many will come in His name, but will be false, but..
> 
> ...


 
*No, John Todd is not the same guy. This guy was arrested, framed, drug and beaten back in the seventies and put in a mental institution. No one has heard of him since then.*

*Sometimes, we tend to believe that everything we hear on the news about someone is true. I mean, what is the best way to make someone look crazy? Put them in a mental instituion...right?*

*I could see the illuminati doing this in order to shut him up. Just like Tupac...here we have a young black man thinking he is going up against the Illuminati...saying "Killuminati...as in kill illumati." I think someone inside killed him.*


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 1, 2009)

SEMO said:


> Greater is He that is within me, than he that is in the world. But I am learning to be more prudent.
> 
> I watched the videos. I definitely believe the devil is all up in the music/entertainment industry. But the guy that did these particular videos wasn't convincing. Just a lot of photos with often vague hands signs that look coincidental. And I didn't necessarily buy everything he said. I would want to know where he gets his information on these stars from.
> 
> Now having watched other, more thorough, videos I can see what he might have tried to get at with some of what he said. But if these were the only videos on this subject that I had seen it would be easy to dismiss him.


 
*Let me state for the record: Please do not pay attention to the graphics on the John Todd video. They were somewhat far fetched to me also.*

*The main purpose is to hear what John Todd is saying. These recordings are from the late 70s and are not made by John Todd. No one knows where John Todd is now. These videos were made by someone, a youtube member who put background images to an old recording of John Todd.*




TheGrimPhreaker said:


> Just for the record-- I didnt hear what I wanted to hear. I played it for my coworkers at work with out the video-- I just recorded it. Most of them didnt hear the first part, but they did hear the second and third part without me clueing them into when it comes in.
> 
> Truth is, I DON'T want to hear subliminal messages in my music. I DON'T want to think I am being forced to like something that I do not like. I DON'T want to believe that the government is in on alot of too. But you know what, there's alot we don't know, whether we hear, see, feel it or not-- it's going on and it's right up under our noses. We're just too desensitized to recognize them. Not saying that's your case-- it's a "just sayin' " moment.
> 
> ...


 

And you know what...if it's true that he's calling himself Young Luchi...just too much of a coicidence. I don't know what's happen to us as a people but does a person have to walk up and say, "Hi, I worship X, Y, Z...have sold myself to him and as a payment for all my riches, I have to make these songs which help bring him into your life."erplexed

I mean, that's what it seems to me. And I keep hearing The Holy Spirit say everytime I think of Beyonce, "Pray for her." He's always telling me this so, I got to up my prayers for her.

And I don't think Sean Carter IS the devil either but I do think he is one of his pawns and I also think some other stuff is going on with him too. But anyhow...I'll just keep it to myself as to not start any arguments.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 1, 2009)

Okay... just for the record, I'm not discrediting anything, and I don't seek to make jokes...but I'm a little honest bout my thoughts (if it hasn't been made obvious the past 2 years I've posted!)

- I saw the first video.. and the quotes are very specific, yet ring ambivalent. To me it sounds like Beyonce herself is not comfortable about the limits she's pushed to in order to stay on top of the game, and disassociates herself by creating another "ego" to turn to. I think adrenaline can explain the way she "hurts herself" and doesn't feel it. 

- There is a "vacancy" to her eyes and at times, her personality when she's observed and in interviews. As she naturally keeps her life private... the more and more she's in this business, I'm curious as to what goes on behind the scenes... because obviously whatever she's doing, Solange REFUSES to do. I don't see B as a b-tch, but I think there's a lot going on behind the scenes, especially involving her father and what he'll have her do to stay successful. That vacancy to me indicates trauma of some sort. The trauma of the fame, perhaps? Or the demands of the industry? Who knows? All I know is B and DC seemed more personable and eclectic when they were teens and "new to the game."

- Reading some of the YouTuber's comments, he sounds like a Seventh Day Adventist or Sabbath Keeper (two different denominations)... YET some of what he says in his responses MAKE NO SENSE TO ME. I admit, I need to read my bible more often or study things... but he's very argumentative at the sake of "getting the word" out. He talks of proof of how the Bible has been preserved as an argument against the belief it's been tampered... but his proof is of the same caliber as the accusee's... 

- I think the images and the explanations are very subliminal at first, but eye opening as it's broken down. It's not easy to accept you're looking at obvious evil in front of you--- and "liking it". When we read stories of barbarism, brutal empires, idol worshipping and persecution, it's easy to imagine "that was back then, society is refined and different now... and way more intelligent." We'd like to think we know better, which makes it harder for people to accept if they are and aren't wrong. 

- I can sorta see- with everything laid out - how obvious the brand of "evil" appears... especially as this is the "end times" and we are to be more watchful. On the other hand, I can also see how it can be seen as reading into things too much. Maybe I'm silly, but Prodigy never had outstanding mainstream success for me to believe that he's even Illuminati. Jay-Z... yes, but not because of his music, because of his ability to expand his brand. Who knows what Jay Z believes, religiously... he's an intelligent man, and he throws out a whole lot of different things. I'll have to explore this more. 

I will say, I am paying attention, but I'm praying against being "sensationalized" into one corner or another. I want God to thoroughly convict me on what I'm hearing/observing and reading personally. That has not occurred, but I feel "more informed."


ETA: Jay and Bey seem happy, but maybe Bey is under a deep depression or hardship we don't know about. Again, her family seems to have suffered with their fame.... all she seems to truly have are her sister, mother and cousin. She loves Jay... of course. She has him.... but maybe in a year or two more something crazy might happen... she commits suicide, goes crazy, divorces him... or simply comes clean and says "I'm just NOT interested in this anymore" ... like Vanity... 

God forbid. Like the last poster said I feel compelled to pray for her too... she might be lost and might have stopped mentioning God because she may be angry at Him for some reason. We all go through those times... and need to go through the fire before we realize what's necessary of us.


----------



## yodie (Aug 1, 2009)

Watched some of the videos (not the Beyonce' one) this morning.  It's definitely alot to take in.  

I just have to stay in a place where I continue to have a personal, intimate relationship with the Lord - regardless of what church I go to, which celebrity is saying what, etc. It's important for me to live a fasted life, spend quiet time alone with the Lord, read his word for myself and give the Holy Spirit a lifestyle  that he can move in, speak to and direct.  

I don't listen to alot of hip hop/rap because of the messages (the ones that I can hear) it sends to teens.  Sickening!

As far as some of the celebs out there....

Jay-Z and Kanye - well, I don't listen to, support or like anything they do. I think their stuff is just blatant.  

Rhianna - well, there's definitely been a change since she first popped on the scene.  She went from pretty, youthful, light to everything just being dark!! 

The comment about Dave Chapelle was interesting.  We all know some of what went down with his show and how he's virtually nowhere right now. 

There's a lot more, but my comments don't really matter. All of this makes me pay more attention to what I listen to and view.

Oh, the best music out there are those lil' ole' worship songs that I sing to God.  My voice may not sound like Beyonce', but it's definitely music to God's ears.  Lol!!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 1, 2009)

Almaz said:


> Does this go for Raggae also. I have met Bob Marley and my cousins own a Reggae club in Chicago. They toured with Ziggy Marley for many years I was in the Studio when they made Concious Party which won Grammys. I did not see this and Rita Marley is a member of the  Ethiopian Orthodox Church. I did not see this




I agree and they are, as far as I know, devout.  I may get totally blasted for saying this but I believe that all this "seeing demons" behind each and every secular thing in life is a religious syncretistic practice, originating from Africa.   Some people are accultured to attaching spirits to everything, just like in vodun, orisha etc.  It helps them explain the good and the bad occurring in everyday life.  But then again, it's mythology in general, as in the Greeks.  It's all putting order to the universe and determining our place in it.  That's IMHO, tho.

I'm not saying there is no negative energy in the universe. Singing about beatches and ho's, wanton sex and whatnot...not good.   But I know G-d created both evil and good (I didn't say that G-d was both evil and good)...however anyone might wish to look at it.  It's definitely a yin/yang...without the bad, how could we see  and appreciate the good?  But I sometimes think that fear dominates these types of discussions.  Of course, we're to fear G-d and do good.  But sometimes this "holy" fear might itself be a tool of satan to weaken us.  Not everything under the sun that doesn't have "christian" stamped on it (or even so...as someone alluded to...some gospel music is devlish???) is wicked.  I believe it is about preferences.  What I consider to be a sin, I should not do.  But that does not give me the right to condemn another who does not find it a sin.  Of course, I'm talking about things that are not absolutes and condemned by G-d Himself.

Disclaimer:  I'm not accusing anybody of condemnation here.


----------



## SEMO (Aug 1, 2009)

chicacanella said:


> *Let me state for the record: Please do not pay attention to the graphics on the John Todd video. They were somewhat far fetched to me also.*
> 
> *The main purpose is to hear what John Todd is saying. These recordings are from the late 70s and are not made by John Todd. No one knows where John Todd is now. These videos were made by someone, a youtube member who put background images to an old recording of John Todd.*
> 
> ...



I didn't make myself clear in my comment.  I liked the John Todd videos (and had heard of him before).  The videos I was talking about were unconvincing were the 3 part videos where the guy was mostly just showing photo clips and giving commentary on them (like, "God gon light they a** up, and I can't wait).

First, the cursing threw me off.  Second, he needed to explain more to be convincing.  Rather than just showing a picture of someone with their hands folded in a normal looking gesture, calling it Masonic and then exclaiming, "if you can't see what's going on in this pic, then you're just blind."


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 2, 2009)

TheGrimPhreaker said:


> J
> 
> I'm not saying we should be running around splashing people with Holy Water, but we should at least be open about just how deceiving satan is and for it to be his EXPERTISE (he was the Angel of Music)--- I would say he knows how to do his job.
> 
> ...



That's yicky.  Speaking of evil symbols, do you know you have a dragon in  your siggy?  LOL.  Just kidding.

But I remember the days when people were telling everybody that the new christian rock was "evil" because it used drum rhythmns of Africans and that it couldn't be something used to worship G-d.   I know this is about secular music...but people will find something to prove their obsessions just about anywhere.  BTW, there are lots of things I do not like in secular music...and I don't prohibit myself from listening to a lot of diff. types...just those I find offensive.  Subliminal messages permeate television...even porn is something tacked in between commercials...on kids' shows.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Aug 2, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> That's yicky.  Speaking of evil symbols, *do you know you have a dragon in  your siggy?  LOL.  Just kidding.*
> 
> But I remember the days when people were telling everybody that the new christian rock was "evil" because it used drum rhythms of Africans and that it couldn't be something used to worship G-d.   I know this is about secular music...but people will find something to prove their obsessions just about anywhere.  BTW, there are lots of things I do not like in secular music...and I don't prohibit myself from listening to a lot of diff. types...just those I find offensive.  Subliminal messages permeate television...even porn is something tacked in between commercials...on kids' shows.




Nice stab LOL but I won't even get into what I believe about dragons and how they are associated....but then again since I'm half chinese I've never been taught dragons are evil. However, that doesn't mean what I've been taught isn't wrong 

Anypoop, about the african drums--- silly, very silly. I'm a total believer in Christians OVERdoing it. Almost every single genre of music has used a beat that is derived from africans drums or another african instrument. It's almost like people are afriad of dancing---no you shouldn't be gyrating and grinding to Christian music but dancing is also a part of worship.

So about John Todd, he got put into a mental institution huh? Hmmmm, very, very sneaky. In a mental institution, people aren't going to listen to you--- no matter what you say, because well, you're in a crazy house. They keep you drugged up, and they probably kept him on drugs ALL DAY LONG just so he wouldn't show some sort of sanity that would convist them to release him from the institution. I was just thinking, why didn't they just send him to jail-- well, I had answered my question right afterwards, you can still spread the word in prison, in fact I think it'd be more effective especially since, there tend to be satanists in prisons in practically all prisons because people want to feel like they belong, and protected.... having satanists in there probably would have made it better since 1-- there is proof that satanists even  exist and 2- I'm assuming that alot of those satanists are in jail for murdering people/sacrifices and such and are in jail for life-- they have nothing to lose, so what's to stop them from saying, "Yeah we put stuff in your music, commercials, movies..." and it could be a testimony to convert other prisoners to Christians, or at the very least have them warn their families about that type of danger.

      We can't avoid everything, it's pretty much impossible. I'm just a little turned off by how fast we are to believe entertainment news, tabloids, the news in general, yet, we need EXHIBIT A,B,C see just to see proof that the devil is in it. FYI-- it's not supposed to be obvious (it's the devil's job to deceive), however even if it was obvious, I believe alot of Christians would still ask for proof--one of the reasons could be because they don't want to give up listening to that type of music.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 2, 2009)

Question: So Jay Z has a song named Lucifer... which was Satan's name prior to his fall... 

And have we "read" the lyrics to this song? OR are we going off his song's name, naming his label after one of the most powerful families in American history, the fact that he is financially powerful (But not wealthy enough to make a scratch)...? OR the fact he knows the meek shall inherit the Earth even though he never read a Bible... I mean, everyone's heard that (and a few other lines) without reading the Bible?

I am not a Jay-Z stan. I don't know what his beliefs are. . . but here are his lyrics. I don't see them glorifying anything. It's more of an interpretation. I will not deny what appears to be blasphemous references to Holy water (as similies/metaphors to weapons).... but it looks like someone who is warring against others... as well as with the Devil within... it's more a "justified glorification" of violence... which is not of God but not "directing pledging allegiance" to Satan. His attitude is more ambivalent easily leaning toward the dark side... not all hail thee evil.


> Lucifer Lyrics
> Artist(Band):Jay-Z Review The Song (14) Print the Lyrics
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Aug 2, 2009)

No he is not hailing all evil and such, from the videos I've seen (not sure about what anyone else watched), none of these rappers have blatantly said
who they are for. Like Ive said before, the devil is a slick one. So now we have Beyonce and Kanye, wearing Baphomet and Jay-Z and Prodigy mentioning the Illuminati in their music -- but unless they express it in plain words, "I worship Satan", it's not legit.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 2, 2009)

Prodigy isn't making enough money for me to believe he's got any involvement. Just plain and simple. He fell off a long time ago and is somewhere behind bars or in Queens. . . if he were Illuminati he'd be somewhere else. Have you read the lyrics? They are about him REALIZING the Illumnati exists... and how he's going to empower himself  with the knowledge about it. 



> Song:
> illuminati lyrics
> 
> 
> ...



The only thing I've heard Jay Z say is "Illuminati got my mind soul and my body" in D'Evils. I'm looking for the subliminal and not the obvious. These lyrics seem to be leaning toward the tune of trying to stay from under the Illuminati. 


> Dear God, I wonder can you save me
> Illuminati wants my mind, soul and my body,
> Dear God, I wonder can you save me
> Secret Society, tryin to keep an eye on me
> ...


Both these cats are from NY. and there are a lot of underground Black bookstores in NY... that have a bunch of illuminati and other books for people to read if they wish. Talking about books like N-ggas to Gods... Secret Societies... etc. Books for Black people who don't accept the "white Jesus" we worship... etc. These guys could be speaking from those standpoints as well and living from them. I don't know how it fares in other regional areas, but I know being from NY that dudes in the Tri state area read this stuff and sometimes think they are Gods (Wu Tang is an example). 

I'm not asking for blatant obviousness, but if we're so upset with this stuff...why are we watching Disney movies? The witchcraft and demonicness is more obvious in those movies. THere are always sorcerers and magic spells and "demonic" fantasy creatures.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Aug 2, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Prodigy isn't making enough money for me to believe he's got any involvement. Just plain and simple. He fell off a long time ago and is somewhere behind bars or in Queens. . . if he were Illuminati he'd be somewhere else. Have you read the lyrics? They are about him REALIZING the Illumnati exists... and how he's going to empower himself  with the knowledge about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Maybe I should have been more clear about Prodigy. Prodigy obviously doesnt have involvement because no one cares about him in the rap world.  I;'m from Queens. I know about these underground bookstores-- I stay away from some of the ignorance that is being sold there. Some books are very interesting, but at most the authors have a great idea and if you can get past the way they kind of "force" their ideas on you, they can be good reads.  I don't watch Disney movies. I hate them. The last Movie Ive seen buy Disney was The Lion King, and that was on VHS. I've never even seen Bambi. I've been ridiculed because I have only seem Lion King, with folks saying I've never had a child hood lol 

Ive never seen Aladdin because my mom always made it clear to me that genies are real, they just arent the American watered down version. They are called, Djinns, they are dangerous, and you will usually have to sacrifice something to get what you want.

I've read these lyrics, I've sung them (when they first came out), but I had no idea what I was saying, so those songs aren't brand new out the bag for me.

PPS-- Oh I forgot to mention Fantasia, I saw Fantasia, the witchcraft is obvious, but they also make it subliminal by making witchcraft seem "Ok" and "fun" , by adding a little bit of mickey, some music, and dancing brooms. Same thing with Harry Potter.  "Oh hey, I use witchcraft, but it's okay, because I'm fighting against evil!"


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 2, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Prodigy isn't making enough money for me to believe he's got any involvement. Just plain and simple. He fell off a long time ago and is somewhere behind bars or in Queens. . . if he were Illuminati he'd be somewhere else. Have you read the lyrics? They are about him REALIZING the Illumnati exists... and how he's going to empower himself  with the knowledge about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not into that particular music scene...but looking at these lyrics...I had to admit they are way deeper than I ever thought they were...very intelligent.  Obviously, struggling spiritually with something...but I don't see subliminals either.  Thanks for the explanation of the NY music scene.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Aug 2, 2009)

TheGrimPhreaker said:


> Maybe I should have been more clear about Prodigy. Prodigy obviously doesnt have involvement because no one cares about him in the rap world.  I;'m from Queens. I know about these underground bookstores-- I stay away from some of the ignorance that is being sold there. Some books are very interesting, but at most the authors have a great idea and if you can get past the way they kind of "force" their ideas on you, they can be good reads.  I don't watch Disney movies. I hate them. The last Movie Ive seen buy Disney was The Lion King, and that was on VHS. I've never even seen Bambi. I've been ridiculed because I have only seem Lion King, with folks saying I've never had a child hood lol
> 
> Ive never seen Aladdin because my mom always made it clear to me that genies are real, they just arent the American watered down version. *They are called, Djinns, they are dangerous, and you will usually have to sacrifice something to get what you want.*
> 
> ...



Is your mother North African or Taureq?


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 2, 2009)

Sweet Grim, 

So you already know about them bookstores and the "knowledge" dropped there! :-D 
There's a lot of interesting and outlandish stuff there... 

I think it's good you are able to stick to your guns in regards to your beliefs. My mother has always pointed out the increasing commercial sanitizing of witchcraft in many things. My own personal interest has led me to discover if witchcraft itself can be sometimes confused with science (that's another topic). I don't aim to practice witchcraft at all, but I wonder where the line draws between the two as it seems thin. 

Overall, I think that there are a lot of hip hop artists who know more than they let on... but because many of their "main" messages are ignorant.... we are quick to discredit them. The only group I can think of, off the top of the dome, that I AMMMM guilty of listening to here and there... that has made OBVIOUS Satanic references, is Three 6 Mafia. 

I'm enjoying this discussion.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Aug 2, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Is your mother North African or Taureq?



No, she is not be then again we have a big family so maybe some information were passed down through the generations...


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Aug 2, 2009)

TheLaurynDoll said:


> Sweet Grim,
> 
> So you already know about them bookstores and the "knowledge" dropped there! :-D
> There's a lot of interesting and outlandish stuff there...
> ...



I'm enjoying it too!!!
Girl, I havent always stuck to my guns! I have been through so much for my age (24), I have strayed in the ways of Wicca, I was good at what I practiced, but I found myself wanting to be drawn in more and more into the dark magicks--- I was pretty good at summoning spirits to answer my questions about the past, present and future, too.

Even though I was never a Satanist, I knew what I was doing was not of God, and I stopped cold turkey. I had my days when I'd cry and cry because I swear I'd hear my pendelum calling me to use it. I know so much  first hand of  how you can get lost in the power.


----------



## varaneka (Aug 9, 2009)

SATAN ISN'T GOING TO GET YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE OF HEAVEN'S GATES! GOD'S KINGDOM IS THE ONLY KINGDOM WORTHY OF YOUR DEVOTION. SATAN IS A LIAR AND A THIEF.


----------



## inspiration150 (Aug 9, 2009)

You know I do believe this is very true. I also believe that Jay-z's songs kinda prove it. Some of his lyrics can be taken for a double message and the fact that he knows about the whole cult and writes a song titled to it says off warning messages. He knows about the things, but he is still doing the signs with the whole pyramid and thing. People like to play it off that he doesn't know what he is doing. People are looking too hard into this thing they say. Thats what the devil plays on. The man writes the song titled to these things but I just read the lyrics and it could be taken two ways. I also feel its an obvious telling, but is hiding behind double meanings in this song more because of the obvious title. It can also be seen as a cry for help as his mind gets corrupted by want of greed.


----------



## MissMeWithThatIsh (Aug 9, 2009)

> It can also be seen as a cry for help as his mind gets corrupted by want of greed.



that's essentially my interpretation


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 9, 2009)

inspiration150 said:


> You know I do believe this is very true. I also believe that Jay-z's songs kinda prove it. Some of his lyrics can be taken for a double message and the fact that he knows about the whole cult and writes a song titled to it says off warning messages. He knows about the things, but he is still doing the signs with the whole pyramid and thing. People like to play it off that he doesn't know what he is doing. People are looking too hard into this thing they say. Thats what the devil plays on. The man writes the song titled to these things but I just read the lyrics and it could be taken two ways. I also feel its an obvious telling, but is hiding behind double meanings in this song more because of the obvious title. It can also be seen as a cry for help as his mind gets corrupted by want of greed.


 
*I A with this I mean the man has called himself Jay Hova if that doesnt send off a red flag then nothing will*


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 9, 2009)

Spongie Bloom said:


> *I A with this I mean the man has called himself Jay Hova if that doesnt send off a red flag then nothing will*


 

*In this society, we've taken someone who says Goddess or God as nothing and pretty much accepted when God has already told His followers, "you shall have no other God before me."*

*Some as I heard say, that he Jay-Z only calls himself God because, "His rhymes are so impeccable man; they're flawless. That's why he says that ...not like he is truly God or anything." *

*It is wrong! Plain and simple and he is not God...he says he has talent but He is not God. This man needs help for real and the people that make excuses for his sickness need help also. There is no reason this man should call himself God at all. And if he doesn't think he is really God, then why is he calling himself that? Why call yourself something that you don't really think you are? That's crazy right!*


----------



## chicacanella (Aug 9, 2009)

SEMO said:


> I didn't make myself clear in my comment. I liked the John Todd videos (and had heard of him before). The videos I was talking about were unconvincing were the 3 part videos where the guy was mostly just showing photo clips and giving commentary on them (like, "God gon light they a** up, and I can't wait).
> 
> First, the cursing threw me off. Second, he needed to explain more to be convincing. Rather than just showing a picture of someone with their hands folded in a normal looking gesture, calling it Masonic and then exclaiming, "if you can't see what's going on in this pic, then you're just blind."


 

*I didn't see those videos. I mean, as true followers of Christ Jesus we should never be happy to see someone go to hell. That's a clear sign to me that either this guy commenting isn't a true Christian or perhaps God is still working on him as a Christian.*


----------



## inspiration150 (Aug 9, 2009)

Many times when people are into these devil worshipping they think themselves above others. He is being given anything he wants. Sometimes the servant forgets he has a master. Of course this is not his rightful master. See he is getting caught up in everything. He thinks he is above everything. That is what the devil is using against him. Until he pulls the carpet from under his feet. For the irony is he will end up in the same place he is helping to get ppl through his music. He will later be put to suffer with them if it continues. Only God has your best interest at heart.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Aug 9, 2009)

inspiration150 said:


> Many times when people are into these devil worshipping they think themselves above others. He is being given anything he wants. Sometimes the servant forgets he has a master. Of course this is not his rightful master. See he is getting caught up in everything. He thinks he is above everything. That is what the devil is using against him. Until he pulls the carpet from under his feet. For the irony is he will end up in the same place he is helping to get ppl through his music. He will later be put to suffer with them if it continues. Only God has your best interest at heart.


 
*I agree, the devil does not care for any one of us, he is looking to use pple as much as possible then spit them out hurt them as much as possible because he knows that it hurts God. we are all a means to an end for satan and those who follow him should know that he is giving them everything they want because he looks for something in return *


----------



## taytay86 (May 24, 2010)

Ladies, I've been reading this entire post and thought I would share some videos I've watched as well. But before I do, MissMeWithThatIsh mentioned the "vacancy" in Beyonce's eyes, that may have been caused by Trauma of some sort. It's interesting that you mentioned this. I've read many articles about her being under mind control - the emergence of "Sasha" is a result of such control. In order for her to carry out certain "tasks" the mind must go through extensive trauma, in which the brain becomes fragmented, and "personalities" are assigned to each fragment. 

The best visual example I have of such trauma, is Rihanna's video Russian Roulette: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZQ2nCGawrSY

I really loved beyonce - pre JayZ. What we have to understand (and you will all know what I mean when you watch the JayZ deception) is that these masons have to initiate others into their rite/lodge. Remember it's the devil's plan to bring as many with him to hell as possible. 

My personal observation is this, she seems to be blinded by what she thinks is love, that she will do anything to keep it. In her song "Daddy" she mentions that she wants her man to be "just like her daddy" - we all know Matthew is controlling, and it seems JayZ is this way as well. Notice how she always walks behind him? Doesn't collaborate with artists he doesn't like (remember that mess with Sean Paul at the MTV awards? She performed the song Baby Boy, with him sitting in the crowd). She sees something in JayZ that reminds her of her Daddy...she's head over heels in what she thinks is love. But it seems like control to me - whatever happened to that independent woman? She needs prayer because right now, the girl is in some serious bondage.

For those of you who think unless the artists verbally says "I worship satan" then you won't believe - take a look at the videos and articles below. It doesn't get any louder than this.


Here are some articles and videos:

Beyonce to Sasha Fierce: http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=604
Beyonce's Sweet Dreams about mind control: http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=2153

Jayz Run This Town and the Occult Meaning: http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=1948

The Hidden Meaning of "Telephone" Lady Gaga feat. Beyonce: http://vigilantcitizen.com/?p=3423 (have you all seen this video? absolutely disgusting...)

The JayZ Deception (visit site to view videos 1-11): http://www.youtube.com/user/TheForerunner777#p/c/1FC3E8A61DCCA405/0/PDgUTQYEIas 

JayZ On To The Next One (very disturbing images here): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WM1RChZk1EU

The HO-MO-GEN-IZED Nation (visit site to view videos 1-13): http://www.youtube.com/user/TheForerunner777#p/c/D6BADC1A8E160100/0/3udI1ltCZ4s

These videos and articles are very detailed and deep, but it gives a deeper understanding to the OP's message.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 24, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Chica, there is most definitely an agenda.  The 'fruits' of darkness are all around us.   The media is full of it.
> 
> I know that you 'know' this but for the sake of some who still may wonder about this.
> 
> ...




When people in general 'claim God said or did'....Do we always know WHICH ONE?...NOT ACCORDING TO THIS: 

1 Corinthians 8:5,6  It is kind of like "Simon says" and we often take it for granted they are talking about the same God we are talking about.

"For though there be that are called gods, whether in heaven or in earth, (as there be GODS MANY, and LORDS MANY,) 6But to us there is but one God, the Father, of whom are all things, and we in him; and one Lord Jesus Christ, by whom are all things, and we by him.

Wonder what people would do if you ask them 'WHICH GOD ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?"


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 24, 2010)

double post deleted


----------



## taytay86 (May 24, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> When people in general 'claim God said or did'....Do we always know WHICH ONE?...NOT ACCORDING TO THIS:
> 
> 1 Corinthians 8:5,6  It is kind of like "Simon says" and we often take it for granted they are talking about the same God we are talking about.
> 
> ...



Agreed I remember seeing lil Wayne accept an award, and thank God - looking up to the sky and everything. And my mom was like, "Well, at least he thanks God" and I thought, "Ya, but which one"


----------



## LovinLocks (May 30, 2010)

mrselle said:


> That’s exactly what I mean.  His last three albums were relatively good, but he does very little to promote them and I’m starting to wonder if it goes beyond him being shy.  Could it be because he is not willing to compromise his beliefs?



Several years ago I was of the impression that Prince (and wife) are Jehovah's Witnesses.  I also heard they studied the Bible with oh shoot, the guy that made "One In A Million", can't think of his name  . . .  oh Larry Graham and his wife.  IF this is true, that explains what "some" would consider Prince's demise in the music scene.  However, those in the know realize Prince is doing fine (worldy wisdom no place with Godly things/wisdom).


----------



## LovinLocks (May 30, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> When people in general 'claim God said or did'....Do we always know WHICH ONE?...NOT ACCORDING TO THIS:
> 
> Wonder what people would do if you ask them 'WHICH GOD ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT?"



I've done it, folk usually answer with a surprised tone something to the effect of "God!" I assume indicating (in their minds), "almighty God".  But as you have stated, we know what's up.


----------



## LovingLady (Jul 5, 2010)

God is amazing. I manage to find myself in the entertainment section (I thought it was the hair care section) and when I looked down the page, I realized where I was, and I saw a post on illuminati. There is a debate going on as to weather or not it is important to informed about this type of stuff. Here is what one poster said:



> But to address your point, in this age, black ppl are the least likely to get it:
> 
> 1-b/c of their diet
> 
> ...



I found the parts bolded to be a little funny because you ladies have been discussing this topic since last year. I don't know about other Christians but at least the ladies on this board are keeping themselves informed. 

Here is the video that is linked in the thread: Professor Griff On Illuminati.
Here is the link to the actual thread: Entertainment Section Thread.


----------



## Detroit2Dallas (Jul 6, 2010)

wow, that song posted by jay z called lucifer is so obvious its scary. He says curse the day that bastard was born, he's refering to jesus. He says forgive him, let him in the gates, hes refering to satan...but we are still giving him the benefit of the doubt and saying he's refering to himself, all i could do was say "wow". His lyrics have a sort of spiritual "in depth" if you will which makes me think he deals with demonic spirits on a very real level and because they know what happened his lyrics repeat what they reveal. I didnt even read that prodigy song because I'm so disgusted by it. And prince is ..different to me, he's supposed to be a jw which is a crazy cult like religion. People love prince but theres something very anti rightousness (thats me trying to be polite about it) about him. 

Interesting thread


----------

